# Game recording



## Pirates1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Does anyone know of a DIY sports recording system?  I saw one on here a while back


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2020)

Pirates1 said:


> Does anyone know of a DIY sports recording system?  I saw one on here a while back


You don't wanna come in here, pirate or not, this is a shark pit of desperate, starving sharks just waiting for anyone to jump on . . . so they can plead their case of sanity, or not.


----------



## Pirates1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't wanna come in here, pirate or not, this is a shark pit of desperate, starving sharks just waiting for anyone to jump on . . . so they can plead their case of sanity, or not.


It is worth a try. But thank you for your input


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

Pirates1 said:


> It is worth a try. But thank you for your input


Don’t pay attention to Husker, he’s a pussy.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t pay attention to Husker, he’s a pussy.


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)

Pirates1 said:


> Does anyone know of a DIY sports recording system?  I saw one on here a while back


Your query would probably get more attention and better responses in the main forum here --





__





						SoCalScene
					





					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Pirates1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't wanna come in here, pirate or not, this is a shark pit of
> desperate, starving sharks just waiting for anyone to jump on . . . so they can
> plead their case of sanity, or not.


*No....you don't get back what " We " bit off....
Salted, Peppered and Sauced....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No....you don't get back what " We " bit off....
> Salted, Peppered and Sauced....
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm brisket.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

